# Whistler Season 12/13



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

Toying with the idea of doing a season in Whistler next year. Any tips on how to find long term accommodation from expoerienced Whistler seasonnaires or locals? I don't wanna pay much more than 600 CAD per month...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

BWWAAAAAAAAAHAHHHAAAAAAHHAAAAAAAA!

For $600, you get to share a closet with 2 racoons and a hobo. Utilities extra.


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

hmmm, i have seen stuff everywhere for 1,000 CAD but that's pretty steep, even by European standards. is it really that expensive everywhere? 

i was also toying with the idea of living off the mountain and commuting on a daily basis - how feasible is that?

how do you do it?


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Depends on how far off mountain you are talking. Whistler has a public transit service (buses). I wouldn't live too far out (ie Squamish or worse yet Vancouver) unless you want to buy a car, then you may as well pay high rent and live close, so... oh and traffic can suck meaning you will miss first tracks

PS, I don't really know man, probably sack up and get in with some feral Australian brahs in a house with 10 others?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Whistler's an expensive segment of an expensive area. Trouble with Whistler in particular is that it has little or no "real" town -- it's like Disneyland. All hotels and restaurants and condos geared for the resort crowd. Made worse by all the blow-ins trying to find rent while they work at the mountain  . Makes for an artificially high-priced market.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Donutz is right.

Assess the reasons for planning on going to Whis.

Some of the other resorts in BC may even suit better?


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

grafta said:


> Donutz is right.
> 
> Assess the reasons for planning on going to Whis.
> 
> Some of the other resorts in BC may even suit better?


perhaps something else would suit better: 

i'm looking for good access to good and varied off-piste riding without the use of cats, sleds or helis (good lift system if you like), good park/s, an open-minded or broad based local community, cheap accommodation 

anything come to mind?


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Have a look through here > Western Canada - Snowboarding Forum - Snowboard Enthusiast Forums


----------

